# [hal/evdev/xorg] Plus de clavier / souris

## kangal

Bonjour à tous,

Je sais que ce problème a largement été abordé, mais je ne parvient pas a m'en dépêtrer:

Grand classique: depuis mon dernier update, je n'ai plus de souris ni de clavier.

Le problème c'est que je n'ai pas vraiment regardé ce que j'updatais (grosse erreur), mais je suppose que xorg-server 1.5.3-r5 a été installé.

Après quelques recherche, je me suis rendu compte qu'il fallait obligatoirement configurer hal pour assurer le bon fonctionnement de cette version.

C'est la que ca ce gate, j'ai eut beau faire des pieds et des mains (recompiler xorg-server avec -hal, configurer les /etc/hal/fdi/policy/*, ajouter les lignes 

   Option   "AutoAddDevices"   "on"

   Option   "AutoEnableDevices" "on"

   Option   "AllowEmptyInput"   "on"

en les mettant a on comme a off dans mon xorg.conf, réinstaller evdev, etc).

Bref, je suis bloqué entre l'incapacité de désactiver hal pour refaire marcher ma configuration comme avant, et le fait de configurer correctement hal/evdev pour me mettre à la nouvelle norme.

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dépanner ou m'indiquer un lien me permettant de régler mon problème?

Merci à tous, bonne soirée!

----------

## jetboo

Tu as bien rajouté evdev à INPUT_DEVICES="" dans /etc/make.conf ? 

moi j'ai  *Quote:*   

> INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

 

----------

## titoucha

Si hal fonctionne tu n'a besoin que de evdev dans INPUT_DEVICES

----------

## kangal

Merci de ta reponse!

En effet, je ne les avait pas dans mon make.conf (honte a moi de pas avoir vu ca). je les ait rajouté et j'ai recompilé xorg-server, mais cela n'a pas résolu mon problème  :Sad: 

Une autre idée?  :Wink: 

----------

## jetboo

poste les lignes avec des "(EE)" du /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ? 

ou copie/colle le tout sur  http://pastebin.com/

----------

## YetiBarBar

Avec du kbd et du mouse, si tu utilises hal pour xorg-server-1.5:

```
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
```

----------

## kangal

 *jetboo wrote:*   

> poste les lignes avec des "(EE)" du /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ? 
> 
> ou copie/colle le tout sur  http://pastebin.com/

 

(EE) Generic Keyboard: No device specified.

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Generic Keyboard"

(EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mx"

Quand je met evdev comme drivers :

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc104"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mx"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "Buttons" "10"

    Option         "CorePointer"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Si je met kbd et mouse comme driver, je n'ai pas d'erreur du tout...

merci pour ton aide

----------

## kangal

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Avec du kbd et du mouse, si tu utilises hal pour xorg-server-1.5:
> 
> ```
> Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
> ```
> ...

 

Mon clavier fonctionne comme cela! mais pas ma souris!

Merci deja pour l'avancement!

Pour info je met:

    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"

et quand je cat /dev/psaux et que je bouge ma souris, des caracteres s'affichent dans le term.

Par contre a l'origine, je metais /dev/mice, mais ca n'existe plus...

et j'ai cette erreur a présent:

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'

----------

## kangal

j'ai re-emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse et maintenant ca fonctionne...

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ce qui c'est passé?  :Wink: 

----------

## Gaby

Tu as supprimé "Mouse" de ton make.conf non ?

Si c'est le cas, quand tu as recompiler xorg-server, il n'a pas pris en compte les drivers de souris.

Si tu ne met pas mouse et keyboard, tu es sensé utilisé evdev comme driver dans ton xorg.conf.

Par contre si tu avais bien le "Mouse" je ne vois pas d'où ça peut venir.

Gaby

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kangal wrote:*   

> j'ai re-emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse et maintenant ca fonctionne...
> 
> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ce qui c'est passé? 

 

Tu as simplement fait ce qui est demandé après une mise à jour de Xorg  :Wink: 

Installe-toi elogv, cet outil permet de te donner tous les messages important qui sont survenus lors d'un emerge. Dont entre autres "you need to recompile x11-driver ebuilds".

----------

